# Modifier 50 - Where to find bilateral indicator?



## CMMORSE (May 19, 2010)

Can someone point me in the right direction?  Does CMS have a list of CPT codes with their bilateral indicators? If not, where can I go to find out if a certain CPT code has a bilateral indicator or not? Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 19, 2010)

http://www.cms.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp?agree=yes&next=Accept

Select "payment policy indicators"  next...

Select all modifiers on your drop down key

enter your CPT code-8th column over


----------

